# Sonny Umpad



## Toasty (Aug 25, 2006)

From another board:


Rest In Peace, Maestro Sonny Umpud.

"Maestro Sonny Umpud, a true Visayan Eskrima Maestro, passed away at his home in Alameda, CA on Thursday, August 24, 2006. 
Sonny, like many eskrimadors before him, was a living legend in Eskrima. 
Sonny's fighting art was sound, beautiful and complete. He mirrored his art with his character as a human being. 
For years, he taught underground, carefully choosing his students. To be accepted as one of Sonny's students was an honor. He held his lessons in the living room of his tiny Alameda apartment. Students were always in awe of the collection of weapons that lined every wall in his home. 
Sonny had mastered them all with deadly proficiency. 
Sonny's Visayan and Moro Moro techniques were stunningly quick, graceful and powerful. 
His love for his native family martial art was so great, that to his very last days, he continued to teach from a hospital bed set up in his living room. 
Sonny died as he lived: with his love for his Filipino Martial Arts beating well beyond the sound of his Visayan heart."


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 25, 2006)

.:asian: 

Rest is peace!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Brian Jones (Aug 26, 2006)

,


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Aug 28, 2006)

Just another reason to seek out the people you want to train with and make time to train with them.

Having trained with Kelly Worden and having heard him speak of Sonny's awesome skills makes me think those who trained with Sonny were given a gift.

RIP Sonny
http://www.totalprotectioninteractive.com/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=57326


----------



## uskbinfo (Sep 7, 2006)

*"Maestro Sonny" Umpad *A Philippine born American citizen, *peacefully passed away in his sleep on Thursday, August 24, 2006* following a courageous battle against lung cancer. He is remembered by his brother, Bobby Umpad; daughter, Jackie; son, Brian; grandchildren, David, Jordan, and Neena; nephew, Benji Jr.; nieces, Maryann and Paulette, and his many students.
Sonny began his lifelong passion for Philippine martial arts during his youth spent near Cebu City in the Philippines where he would train with local and visiting masters. This is where he began forming his own style which he would go on to perfect and teach after moving to the San Francisco Bay Area.

Sonny fulfilled his lifelong desire of creating and propagating his unique style of Visayan Eskrima characterized by its constant flowing movement. His teachings led him throughout the world including Germany and Switzerland where many of his students today practice his art. Sonny also used his creativity to carve the handles and fashion the blades for the weapons of his art. These weapons include knives, spears, swords, and darts. Sonny has co-authored a book illustrating his unique martial arts style and has had a role in a martial arts film. However beyond these accolades, he is respected and revered for his selfless devotion to his art and its growth often providing lessons with no expectation of compensation and hosting many training sessions in his own home.

In addition to his talent and skill as a martial artist, Sonny enjoyed creating music. He played the bass, piano, and guitar. His love of music and movement bore his second great passion, dancing. Sonny was well known for his "Hustle" dancing and competed at many Bay Area dance spots during the 70's and 80's. Sonny's warmth and humor remains with his family, friends, and students in their hearts. The timelessness of his art remains for all to appreciate through his teachings, his weapons, and his music. 

Memorial services were held on Friday, September 1, 2006 

As published in the Oakland Tribune on 8/31/2006.

To view or post On-line guest book:
http://www.legacy.com/insidebayarea/GB/GuestbookView.aspx?PersonId=19062150

Condolences to Sonnys family can also be sent to:

Umpad Family
c/o U.S. Karate & Boxing
20613 Mission Blvd
Hayward, CA  94541
510-317-8825
uskbinfo@yahoo.com


----------



## MSTCNC (Sep 7, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 7, 2006)

uskbinfo said:


> *"Maestro Sonny" Umpad *A Philippine born American citizen, *peacefully passed away in his sleep on Thursday, August 24, 2006* following a courageous battle against lung cancer. He is remembered by his brother, Bobby Umpad; daughter, Jackie; son, Brian; grandchildren, David, Jordan, and Neena; nephew, Benji Jr.; nieces, Maryann and Paulette, and his many students.
> Sonny began his lifelong passion for Philippine martial arts during his youth spent near Cebu City in the Philippines where he would train with local and visiting masters. This is where he began forming his own style which he would go on to perfect and teach after moving to the San Francisco Bay Area.
> 
> Sonny fulfilled his lifelong desire of creating and propagating his unique style of Visayan Eskrima characterized by its constant flowing movement. His teachings led him throughout the world including Germany and Switzerland where many of his students today practice his art. Sonny also used his creativity to carve the handles and fashion the blades for the weapons of his art. These weapons include knives, spears, swords, and darts. Sonny has co-authored a book illustrating his unique martial arts style and has had a role in a martial arts film. However beyond these accolades, he is respected and revered for his selfless devotion to his art and its growth often providing lessons with no expectation of compensation and hosting many training sessions in his own home.
> ...




Thank you for sharing this information.


----------

